# Bubba Blades?



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Been looking to buy a decent fillet knife and bubba blades are my number one choice right now. Does anyone own one or have you used one? Would like some input before I make my decision!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Never had one, I have 2 old old finnish knives. one is long one is short. Both work very well for what I use them for.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 has a set... pretty bad ass knife if you ask me. It will be my next purchase.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The only thing negative I've heard about them is they're not very sharp right out of the box.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I just bought the Flex and the new 9" taper. Waiting for the weather to clear so I can catch some fish and use them. They look very well made and are really comfortable.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I have had a pair all season. I love them, however they don't last as long as I would hope. The grip is awesome, no slip. The teflon coating on the blades wears off after awhile. The blades do not hold an edge for a long time but they do get super sharp. I will be buying another set for next season.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been thinking about getting one myself but if they wear out after one season, I think I'll pass. I've got knives that I've used for 40 years and they are still good.
If I remember correctly, the Bubba blades aren't cheap, I would expect them to last many years. 
I realize if you have a charter business your knives might get more use than the average person but still....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

welldoya said:


> I've been thinking about getting one myself but if they wear out after one season, I think I'll pass. I've got knives that I've used for 40 years and they are still good.
> If I remember correctly, the Bubba blades aren't cheap, I would expect them to last many years.
> I realize if you have a charter business your knives might get more use than the average person but still....


Yea I expected them to last longer as well but they are awesome knives to work with which is why I will buy more. I was also a little disappointed on their customer service. I emailed and told them about the Teflon coating coming off and they basically said that just like a coating on non stick pans the Teflon wears off over time. I explained that it had taken less than 8 months to completely wear off. I also aske if I could send my blades back in to get sharpened and possibly re-coated and they said to take the knife to a professional sharpener and that they would not service any of their blades. On my opinion they need to have some sort of servicing program in place of they want to really establish themselves as a quality knife company.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

flounderslayerman said:


> The only thing negative I've heard about them is they're not very sharp right out of the box.


I dont know Where you heard that but that's some bad info. Will cut you in half straight out of the box.


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

Another guide turned me on to Dexter Knives and they are dandy:

http://knives.dexter1818.com/shop/processing/seafood/fish-fillet.html


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the 2 BB that I have, yet would echo the same problems that Sniperpeeps mentioned. We have cleaned more fish with them in one season than most non charter folks will, so I would have to think that the wear from normal use would not be that bad. Aside from the awesome grips, I think there are better knives to be had...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I just bought that Helle fillet knife I was asking about the other day. It's very impressive but I haven't had a chance to use it yet.

I am really intrigued by Bubba Blades, too, and one of them might be my next purchase.

If you want to see the Bubba Blade in action, check out their youtube channel. They have dozens of videos of real people, not actors, using them.


----------



## cheesegrits (Sep 18, 2013)

This was discussed about a year ago on THT at length. Seems their CS is questionable at best. You decide.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/461009-bubba-blade-fillet-knives-crap.html

Here is a whole other thread about the best filet knife in general. Pretty good read.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/494488-best-fillet-knife.html

I like my Forschner and my Cutco.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for all of the replies everyone, been a big help! Checking out those threads on THT now!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I have not used the Bubba's. I have used the Dexters and Cutco knives. As well as many bucks and older fillet knives, like Martini's. But my favorite is the Mora line. The steel is great and they keep a great edge. For this reason it makes them one of the top names in bushcraft and survival knives as well. You cannot beat the quality for the price, hands down.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Never used a Bubba blade, but I like my Forschners, Dexters and my one Knives of Alaska.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Kind of what other folks are saying...it's best to find a knife that is comfortable and will hold a good edge. Those opinions, though, naturally vary.

I played around with this Helle this morning and it's pretty damn cool. It has not passed the real test, though.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

The thing that elevates the bubba above the rest for me was the grip and Teflon coating. Still love the grip but if the Teflon doesn't last then why worry about a Teflon coating in the first place?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

WayneO bought a set 2 years ago and i have tried to use them, i just don't like them. I want to try them again. I wasted too much fish while using them. I guess you have to "get the hang" of it.


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

I've got two Forschners and love them. I had one of them for over 20 yrs and still sharpens up like the day I bought it.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

If you want a great knife for not a lot of money, the Tsunami curved carving blade 8.5" is one of the best I have used. It has just the right shape and flex for cleaning fish. IMO it is much better than the Rapalas, Dexters, Kommer's, and various other fillet knives I have had.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I started going to the used restaurant supply store on navy boulevard just to the east of the propeller repair place for my knives.

They have a bin full of used knives of all sorts including stainless professional chef knives. 

Last time I was there I found a in good shape used dexter russell fillet knife for $5 which already had a good edge on it to start with. Also picked up some used serated edge bait knives to be used on the boat for a couple of bucks a piece.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

daylate said:


> If you want a great knife for not a lot of money, the Tsunami curved carving blade 8.5" is one of the best I have used. It has just the right shape and flex for cleaning fish. IMO it is much better than the Rapalas, Dexters, Kommer's, and various other fillet knives I have had.


That sounds good to me, what is the price?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> I started going to the used restaurant supply store on navy boulevard just to the east of the propeller repair place for my knives.
> 
> They have a bin full of used knives of all sorts including stainless professional chef knives.
> 
> Last time I was there I found a in good shape used dexter russell fillet knife for $5 which already had a good edge on it to start with. Also picked up some used serated edge bait knives to be used on the boat for a couple of bucks a piece.


Cool! Do you remember the name of the place? I don't get that way often, but would love to check it out.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

MoganMan said:


> That sounds good to me, what is the price?


Under 10 dollars, I believe.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> Under 10 dollars, I believe.


As a broke college student that sounds like it's right in my price range!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I also have some Dexters, that new Helle, KAI, Wusthoff, and whatnot. You name it.

If I were you, I'd spend about 30 bucks on a couple of fillet knives and really learn how to sharpen them. Just my humble opinion. Thanks for starting a great thread. I love reading opinions. I'll post my Helle review as soon as I get a chance to use it.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Cool! Do you remember the name of the place? I don't get that way often, but would love to check it out.


*Commercial Restaurant Supplies(850) 457-1422 *
*3955 W Navy Blvd, Pensacola, FL 32507*

*Here is the website and some of their used equipment. Plenty of stainless steel pans, coffee machines etc. all used from diestablished local restaurants. sometimes they have used ice machines.*
*https://commrestaurantequipment.com/index.php?main_page=page_2*

*It is an experience just to go look at all the stuff... check out the used pretzle cooker and the counter top red bull cooler on the web link. haha *


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> *Commercial Restaurant Supplies(850) 457-1422 *
> *3955 W Navy Blvd, Pensacola, FL 32507*
> 
> *Here is the website and some of their used equipment. Plenty of stainless steel pans, coffee machines etc. all used from diestablished local restaurants. sometimes they have used ice machines.*
> ...



Lord, the promised land! I have driven by there a few times but never stopped in. Not now.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Lord, the promised land! I have driven by there a few times but never stopped in. Not now.


Cool!
here is a link to page 2 of their used equipment. doon see any in the picture but their the utensil section is where the knives are...

https://commrestaurantequipment.com/index.php?main_page=page_4


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Forschner have always been my go to. Along with some USA made dexters . Just curious why is the Teflon on bubba blades desired ? I've never seemed to miss that on my knives . Helle makes great knives and I too am interested in their fillet knife . And will check out some others mentioned here as well.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

How many still like the Bubba blade after using them for a while? Are they worth twice as much as a Dexter?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I use Forschner knives and I like them because they hold an edge well. I've never had touch up the blade while cleaning fish. The last thing I do when I put up my gear is give the knives I used about 25 swipes on the ceramic sharpener to touch up the edges so they are ready for the next time.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

I received a set of American angler knives a few years ago. Sharpen them every time I use them and theyre consistently sharp. The handles are nice and they come with a nifty bag to hold em. I think they're a $30 set of 3 knives. My only complaint is the tips tend to bend.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Haven't used a Bubba Blade yet, but I don't see where I need to either.

I have a mixed set of knives that go everywhere with me and most of them are Forschner. They are dangerous out of the box and stay that way. The edge lasts much longer and I rarely have to sharpen them. I also keep two Dexter Russell serrated knives in my bag, a 8in "tiger" edge and a 9".

Mustad has some cool new knives out this year with a very nice soft-grip handle. They are also Teflon coated although I'm still on the fence as to why that's really a necessity.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Used the BB's a few times. They stay in the house for fish cleaning. I use other knives on the boat. Was not sharp enough for me out of the box. If I can't shave with it, it isn't sharp enough. Didn't take long for me to sharpen them though. They hold an edge long enough to clean a days catch, then I touch them up after. Do this to all my knives anyway. The 9" filet is good to use and the grips are awesome. No trouble with Teflon coming off, but they have only cleaned a couple hundred fish so far. I can clean fish just as fast with a $4.00 special from Academy


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Oops double post


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Mikvi said:


> . I can clean fish just as fast with a $4.00 special from Academy


X2!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

MrFish said:


> How many still like the Bubba blade after using them for a while? Are they worth twice as much as a Dexter?


I still like mine but there are certainly better knives out there. Received a new set as a gift around Christmas and retired my old set to bait duty. So far the Teflon has stayed on. I doubt the Teflon will survive snapper season though. To me, for the money they ask they should last longer or you should be able to send them back to get refurbished. When this set wears out I will probably go back to another brand.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's rainy, dreary, my feet are cold and I'm bored so I looked up some knife sites and here is a good one. Plus there are some made by familiar reliable companies that I had not a clue about.

http://www.knife-depot.com/


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Haven't used a Bubba Blade yet, but I don't see where I need to either.
> 
> I have a mixed set of knives that go everywhere with me and most of them are Forschner. They are dangerous out of the box and stay that way. The edge lasts much longer and I rarely have to sharpen them. I also keep two Dexter Russell serrated knives in my bag, a 8in "tiger" edge and a 9".
> 
> Mustad has some cool new knives out this year with a very nice soft-grip handle. They are also Teflon coated although I'm still on the fence as to why that's really a necessity.



Chris, I use the Forschner or Victorinox or whatever they call them these days. You're not kidding about the out of the box edge, sharpest knife I've ever bought. Amazing shave your whole arm in one swipe kinda sharp. I have success keeping the knives sharp but have not been able to consistently bring them back to that level of sharp.

What equipment and method do you use to sharpen them?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

MrFish said:


> How many still like the Bubba blade after using them for a while? Are they worth twice as much as a Dexter?


 
My wife bought me a Bubba Blade for Christmas a couple years ago, it was pretty bada$$ right out of the box, but after a few uses it was just like any other blade, I have 5-6 assorted Dexters and I cant say the Bubba is any better.

I'll take my Dexters over the Bubba, IMo they are just as good as any of the big $ blades if you learn how to sharpen them.

My dad was a meatcutter when I was growing up and he knows how to get a blade lazer sharp, I cant get one near as sharp as him, but pretty darn sharp.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Chris, I use the Forschner or Victorinox or whatever they call them these days. You're not kidding about the out of the box edge, sharpest knife I've ever bought. Amazing shave your whole arm in one swipe kinda sharp. I have success keeping the knives sharp but have not been able to consistently bring them back to that level of sharp.
> 
> What equipment and method do you use to sharpen them?


They are a little bit harder to sharpen because of the hardness of the steel (which is why they hold that edge for so long). I use the Dexter Russell Diamond Sharpener. There are a number of electric sharpeners that work but the diamond sharpener works very well and doesn't require plugging in. About half a dozen firm strokes on one side is all that's needed


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Chris V said:


> They are a little bit harder to sharpen because of the hardness of the steel (which is why they hold that edge for so long). I use the Dexter Russell Diamond Sharpener. There are a number of electric sharpeners that work but the diamond sharpener works very well and doesn't require plugging in. About half a dozen firm strokes on one side is all that's needed


 
I use the same sharpener, when I get done using the diamond sharpener, I have a foot long piece of 2"x2" with a strip of leather stapeled to it, I rub some of that brown "jewelers" rouge on it and make a few passes on it and it polishes your edge and gets it sure nuff sharp !


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> They are a little bit harder to sharpen because of the hardness of the steel (which is why they hold that edge for so long). I use the Dexter Russell Diamond Sharpener. There are a number of electric sharpeners that work but the diamond sharpener works very well and doesn't require plugging in. About half a dozen firm strokes on one side is all that's needed


I've thought about trying that DR Diamond sharpener looks like I should get one. Will it get it shave your arm sharp? 

Not to derail the thread, I've tried the bubba blades. I was not impressed. The handle is nice but that's about all I cared for. The Teflon stuff chips and falls off, blades are not the style I care for and I wasn't able to get them to my standard of sharpness.

Seems like somebody told me they were like $50. Would not even consider buying one for that price.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's the price. I saw $54.99 at Academy. Seemed a bit high, so I thought I would check on this thread.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, until I find a reason they should cost twice as much, I'll keep rockin' with what's time tested.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Got one for $45 at Bass Pro since i had some gift cards from Christmas. We will soon see if it is any better than the DR's I have been using for years. I do like the handle a lot better.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Team Fish Head said:


> Another guide turned me on to Dexter Knives and they are dandy:
> 
> http://knives.dexter1818.com/shop/processing/seafood/fish-fillet.html


Looks like Outcast carries Dexter. I couldn't find any dealers for the Bubba blade. I need a new filet knife. Just added it to my shopping list for the sale!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Buddy just gifted me a Bubba Blade. The 9" Stiffie. Its not razor sharp out of the box but that is easy to fix. Its a bit long on the handle side. The blade seems thin enough to take care of most tasks. I wouldn't fillet trout with it. But larger pelagic and reef fish it would do the job well I am sure. We will see how it does this season.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends what you use them for. They are not the sharpest right out of the box to start out with. For tuna? Garbage. Give me a serrated dexter anyday to slab the 4 loins out. After that, pretty much any sharp 11" straight blade works just fine. For wahoo? Straight blade works fine. For most every other fish, I want a serrated. I'd be interested to try some of their hunting knives though.



MrFish said:


> How many still like the Bubba blade after using them for a while? Are they worth twice as much as a Dexter?


LOL HELL no


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Depends what you use them for. They are not the sharpest right out of the box to start out with. For tuna? Garbage. Give me a serrated dexter anyday to slab the 4 loins out. After that, pretty much any sharp 11" straight blade works just fine. For wahoo? Straight blade works fine. For most every other fish, I want a serrated. I'd be interested to try some of their hunting knives though.


All 3 of mine were sharp as hell out if the box. I love them and dexters. I am also a serrated edge person when it comes to hulling out fish. Dexter serrated edge is about the best you can get


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

sbarrow said:


> . I am also a serrated edge person when it comes to hulling out fish. Dexter serrated edge is about the best you can get


Gonna have to agree with you there. If you've ever taken the time to look at a REALLY well skinned yellowfin loin, that black "skin" is pretty damn thick. A good serrated goes right through it like hot knife through butter; straight blade you're just gonna be there sawing at it for awhile, spinning your wheels. I like just about any good straight blade for skinning, and cutting into portions. But for that first slice, give me a serrated any day.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Hit the knife with my Japanese water stones and a leather strop. Polished edge can pop hairs now. Seems like fairly soft steel though. Not sure how it would hold up to a long session of filleting.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Kenton said:


> Hit the knife with my Japanese water stones and a leather strop. Polished edge can pop hairs now. Seems like fairly soft steel though. Not sure how it would hold up to a long session of filleting.


They dull pretty quick


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks sniper. It may turn into my bait knife.


----------

